# Any Brits here transfer frozen pensions into QROP's RSP's?



## Chris Boar (Mar 25, 2011)

I suspect the answer is no....

I'm looking to transfer 3 frozen UK pensions into one self directed RSP through one of the brokerage firms, probably Scotia I-trade.

Most of the specialist financial advisors here who do Uk transfers only deal with mutual funds in Canada which I won't touch with a barge pole, so am having to do this alone.

Anyone else here done this.....


----------



## jbrit (Feb 3, 2011)

After years of seeing my UK pension funds decreasing in value I decided to start doing something about it so I transferred 1 UK pension last year - still have 3 more to go. 

As it was the first one, I chose my smallest and have it transferred into a regular RRSP savings account. This seemed like the easiest thing to do while learning about the transfer process.

Process was pretty painless:

Requested info from pension company
Visited Scotia and we filled out the forms - Scotia sent them back east to be reviewed. Once Scotia accepted then we finalised the paperwork and sent it off to the UK pension company.
Cheque arrived at Scotiabank after a few weeks
Attended the branch and got the funds into the RRSP savings account.

Now I just have to work out what I really want to do with it.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Any bets how long it takes the $CDN ro achieve parity with Sterling?

I got booted off the Ex- Pat Board when it was $2.50 for predicting it would hit $1.50, which it almost did.

My 92 year old Father still gets a pension from the U.K but.unlike other countries, His is not indexed.


----------



## Wolfe (Sep 20, 2011)

*Qrops*

Just fell across this - I can transfer UK pension to a self directed RRSP (QROPS) however you need to be very careful to ensure that this is the best course of action. I recently wrote an article on this subject and would be pleased to send it to you


----------



## Wolfe (Sep 20, 2011)

*Qrops*

Here is link to article that highlights the main considerations
http://www.timescolonist.com/business/single+solution+pensions/5094393/story.html


----------

